# Incision not healing well



## Whippetcat

I am now 6 weeks post-TT. I understand that it takes time to heal, and I agree that all scars look better with the passage of time, but my problem is all UNDER the skin, not with the scar itself. The incision line is lumpy, thickened with a hard knot about the size of a walnut in the center, all under the skin. It's actually lopsided, too. When you look at me from a side angle, there is no mistaking that my throat is not flat and it looks creepy if you ask me. I have taken some photos this morning and will try to post them tonight when I get home from work, but I want to put a question out there to other thyroidectomy patients--other than the scar itself, how was the healing UNDER the scar, six weeks + post-thyroidectomy?


----------



## Octavia

For me, that lump under the skin took months to go down, and it was definitely asymmetrical.

Are you massaging it a few times a day (maybe with a moisturizer)? Some say the massage helps to break down the tissue...then again, who knows whether it's the massage or time that really enables healing, you know?


----------



## joplin1975

Touching my scar (even though it was healing well) freaked me right the heck out so I kept my hands off of it, despite my husband's warnings. Sure enough, at my two month check up, my surgeon noted neuromas starting to form. They weren't just lumpy, but they hurt too!

I'm now very careful to do a scar massage with Vit E lotion twice a day. The lumps are gone and the scar actually is less pigmented.


----------



## Whippetcat

*Octavia: I didn't massage it in the beginning when it was healing, I felt it wasn't stable enough. However, as the weeks passed and it didn't look better, I went on the internet and decided to try some massage and pressure. I think it helped a little, however, the incision area start to hurt, so I took the massaging down a notch.

Joplin: I try to massage it gently with lotion every morning and when I remember during the day.

When I post the photos, I think everyone will see what I mean by this being obvious. When viewed from the side, It looks like I have "lips" on my neck, because it's still swollen above and below the incision, not to even mention the knotiness and lump under the skin itself. *


----------



## joplin1975

I'll qualify this by saying I'm no doctor and you should absolutely clear this with someone before doing it, but...

Massaging "gently" didn't do anything for me. I had to reeeeeeeeeeeallly press down hard to break up the scar tissue and neuromas. It was actually quite uncomfortable, particularly because of the nerve pain. As my husband said "Keep squishing that scar, honey!" I made myself "squish" it for the entire length of a song, so think around three to three and a half minutes. The first week was the worst, for me, but after that the nerve tissue started to break up a little. My neck was usually a little sore afterwards.


----------



## Octavia

joplin1975 said:


> Massaging "gently" didn't do anything for me. I had to reeeeeeeeeeeallly press down hard to break up the scar tissue and neuromas. It was actually quite uncomfortable, particularly because of the nerve pain. As my husband said "Keep squishing that scar, honey!" I made myself "squish" it for the entire length of a song, so think around three to three and a half minutes. The first week was the worst, for me, but after that the nerve tissue started to break up a little. My neck was usually a little sore afterwards.


What you are saying makes sense to me. I don't think a gentle, surface rub would do much to break up that dense tissue underneath.


----------



## Whippetcat

*Joplin & Octavia: I agree with you. Lightly massaging the surface didn't do anything for this problem. I was squishing and doing "pressure point" type massage (deeply pressing in and holding on one spot) at the various thickened areas--but it really did hurt and I was wondering if I might be making it worse!

As it stands, I am seeing my endo for my first visit post-surgery to check on my levels, tomorrow, and I made an appointment with my surgeon's office for next week to have a look at this.

I will try to post the photos tonight (never did it on this forum before) so I would like your opinions when you see the photos if this is what you were dealing with, as well..Thank you *


----------



## Whippetcat

*Here are the photos. Does this look like normal healing after six weeks?*

http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/Whippetcat/


----------



## joplin1975

Uh. Well, to be honest, I wasn't expecting it to look that pronounced. I only can speak to my "normal" but my incision did not look like that. It may just be your normal, but I think an appointment with the surgeon is a good idea.


----------



## sonnyjane

joplin1975 said:


> Uh. Well, to be honest, I wasn't expecting it to look that pronounced. I only can speak to my "normal" but my incision did not look like that. It may just be your normal, but I think an appointment with the surgeon is a good idea.


Goodness I agree. I can only compare to my own experience but it's certainly much different than my own recovery. Definitely see your doc.


----------



## Octavia

Yours is much more pronounced than mine ever was. Mine had a some swelling and hardness, and my surgeon called it a "healing ridge" and was not concerned. But with what your picture shows, I agree with what others have said...see your surgeon.


----------



## Whippetcat

*Saw my endocrinologist for my six-week post-surgery check-up. First of all, he is upping my Synthroid to 150 mcg. as my levels are low (even though I feel pretty darn good!) so I'm happy he's doing that.

He looked at my neck--then he felt it. Once he felt it, he admitted that it doesn't feel normal, even though he's not the surgeon, to him it didn't feel normal and the surgeon is the best person to opine on it. So, it's a good thing I have an appointment with the surgeon next week. I will keep you nice folks apprised!*


----------



## Octavia

Can you call the surgeon's office and tell them that your endocrinologist doesn't think your incision looks and feels right, and ask if you can get in today or tomorrow? (I think if you tell them that it's very swollen, they'd try to fit you in to have a look.)


----------



## Whippetcat

Octavia said:


> Can you call the surgeon's office and tell them that your endocrinologist doesn't think your incision looks and feels right, and ask if you can get in today or tomorrow? (I think if you tell them that it's very swollen, they'd try to fit you in to have a look.)


*I agree, I'd like to be seen as soon as possible but since it isn't really causing me pain, I'm going to wait for Wednesday. I am very anxious to see what the surgeon says--I'm not willing to accept "this just takes time" as an answer, especially when two people on this board saw my photos and already have been through this and agree this doesn't look correct, AND my endo even thinks it's not right!*


----------



## joplin1975

I post this so you have a reference -- NOT to alarm you at all...but this was my scar three weeks out. It got more pigmented and lumpier a few weeks after that, but once I started the scar massage, it's pretty much gone back to looking like this, if not a little better.

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa302/joplin1975/scarweekthree.jpg


----------



## Whippetcat

joplin1975 said:


> I post this so you have a reference -- NOT to alarm you at all...but this was my scar three weeks out. It got more pigmented and lumpier a few weeks after that, but once I started the scar massage, it's pretty much gone back to looking like this, if not a little better.
> 
> http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa302/joplin1975/scarweekthree.jpg


*Joplin--was that picture your scar at three weeks? That looks great. Are you saying it got worse? Mine never looked that good, and to say my scar is lumpy is an understatement. :sad0049:*


----------



## joplin1975

Yes, that's what it looked like at three weeks.

It got *slightly* worse. Slightly more pigmented and slightly more lumpy. When I say "lumpy" I mean that I could feel the neuromas, but they felt like small pimples or acne...there was a slight "puckered" appearance...I just used my phone camera...without a really good camera, I don't think the lumps would have really shown up in photos.

I do think I got lucky in the scar department and so mine might be smaller/less noticeable than others, but that's really a guess. In any case, I just wanted to give you a reference point so you could understand why (I presume  ) Octavia was suggesting asking to be put on the cancellation list.

In any event, let us know how things go Wednesday, ok?


----------



## Whippetcat

joplin1975 said:


> Yes, that's what it looked like at three weeks.
> 
> It got *slightly* worse. Slightly more pigmented and slightly more lumpy. When I say "lumpy" I mean that I could feel the neuromas, but they felt like small pimples or acne...there was a slight "puckered" appearance...I just used my phone camera...without a really good camera, I don't think the lumps would have really shown up in photos.
> 
> I do think I got lucky in the scar department and so mine might be smaller/less noticeable than others, but that's really a guess. In any case, I just wanted to give you a reference point so you could understand why (I presume  ) Octavia was suggesting asking to be put on the cancellation list.
> 
> In any event, let us know how things go Wednesday, ok?


*I will absolutely keep you fine folks apprised,,,this has helped me a lot by getting everyone's opinions/reactions. I don't have the feeling of pimpling or acne, so not sure this is neuromas, this is definite puckering, thickening, hardness and visible distortion of the line of my neck. When even the endo remarked "This is not right"--that sealed it for me. But, like he said, the ENT who did my surgery is capable of fixing whatever crazy healing process my body is doing here.*


----------



## Whippetcat

*I saw my surgeon today. He looked and felt my incision. He agrees that this is not right, and, in fact, he told me that in 22 years of practicing, he has never seen this happen before. He believes this is an "organized hematoma" and believes it will get smaller and disappear with gentle massage and hot compresses, but it will take time. If it does not disappear by the time of my next appointment (April 4)--he will have schedule me for same-day surgery and go in and take it out. So, the good news is I know what I'm dealing with, but I'm stuck with this disfigured neck until it either disappears on its own, or till my next appointment. *


----------



## Octavia

Oh, I'm so glad you have an answer and a couple of solution options. The massage and hot compresses make a lot of sense to me. Keep at it, and I sure hope it works!

After a year, I am finally getting to a "happy place" with my scar. It's still visible, but not nearly as much as before. Mine is just taking a lot longer than many of our members, but I guess that's okay. Hopefully once this hematoma is taken care of for you, you'll see quick healing.


----------



## joplin1975

I'm so glad you were able to be seen and that he has a plan for you! Ouch -- a hematoma! Keep us updated!


----------



## I DClaire

Bless your heart! Wow! I'm with everyone else - I've never seen an incision heal like that. Mine pretty much looks like Joplin's. I never "massaged" it though...mine was so sensitive, so tender, that I couldn't bear anybody or anything touching it for 2-3 months.

Now I put the same moisturizer I use on my face on my neck. Most people say they don't notice my scar unless I lean my head a certain way. It is still very, very slightly tender but nothing really uncomfortable.

Good luck. I hope your scar really starts showing some improvement soon.


----------

